# Curious to others thoughts



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I do a lot of thinking of what could be done as WIP armies, and recently I have had an idea of making a fun "army of the dead" Norse Edition. Having a "loki" esque character leading an army of undead Viking Warriors. i think it would look amazing, but im not sure which army would be best to use for this style. but I do think it will be done at some point.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Warriors of Chaos, Chaos Marauders with MoN would make good undead vikings and Loki as a daemon prince makes sense from my POV


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

@Ratvan idea is sound.

Of course you could go for the obvious Undead army: Vampire Counts.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

@Ratvan's idea is sound.

Of course you could go for the obvious Undead army: Vampire Counts.


----------

